# Gloss Black Paint with Red Flakes????



## FourPlayTruRomeo (Jan 31, 2004)

I am looking for a pic of something painted Gloss Black wth red flakes, not too much flake just enough t give it a red sparkle when you move..


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

yea i'd like to see that too, my chick wants me to paint her 79 doba black with red flakes...


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

how about a very dark red base then large chrome flake the red candy over it, with enough candy i guess it would be like a red tinted black with red flake


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

It will look good, I just done a gloss black base with orange/copper flakes. In a month or so I will be doing one with red flakes, i'll post pics when i do.


----------



## FourPlayTruRomeo (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanx for the input, you wouldn't happen to have a pic of the orange flakes would you?


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

the link to it is a few post down "flaked Nissan"


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

*I'v seen that red flake on black base befor. I thought that shyt looked tight!! I say go for it!!

*


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

I think that will look tight. If I were to do something like that, I would use a red pearl instead of flake. It would look black till you hit the light, then you will notice all the red. It wont sparkle as much, but it will give it that depth. Either way it will look tight. Maybe even combine the two a little. I guess its just what ever your taste is. Go to a paint store and look at a color chart to see what it will look like.


----------

